# L meeboldii Flower



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

Hello Folks,

This flower has been forming for about 2 weeks. Last Sunday it was closed tight but had a small hole. The hole is visible in both pictures. Odd. This one is the purple variety and there is a second flower forming now. Anyway, I thought this one might be of interest. 

Kind Regards,

Chris


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice! How long have you had it in emersed cultivation?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

very nice flower, congrats, I have this in my emmersed setup too. however mine has yet to flower. how long have you had it going emmersed?


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice!! I love it! How much light do you give it?


----------



## York (May 18, 2006)

Congrats.
I love that plant. I wish I had it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Sweet.  Is that one that I sent you?

Mine has more oval shaped leaves emmersed. What's the humidity in your emmersed setup? The leaves on yours seem much more substantial.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

It looks like a red _Aniubias_.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I really like the foliage.


----------

